# Sexing upside down catfish?



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi, I got a pair of upside down catfish today, and I was wondering how I can check gender?One is really fat, the other one rather slim and considerably smaller!Pics soon!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Probably won't be able to tell. Once they hit 3ish" females will be paler than males, but that's about all the clue you'll get.


----------

